# Springadors and sprockers



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2016)

So I realise sprockers are more of an accepted cross, what are they like-do they make good active family dogs on the whole? I only know two and they do seem like nice family dogs-more placid than the pure cockers I see about. I've no experience of spaniels although have always admired springers from afar. 


And springadors, apart from the obvious issues around designer cross breeds, anyone got one?


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2016)

I have met a few springadors, and like most things it depends on the owners. One runs wild and on it's first (and last) days shooting it ran off and killed the shoot captain's wife's bantams. You can imagine that went down well. It's full sibling is a delight. They do seem madder than labs, but I suppose that is to be expected. Funnily enough the mad one looksl ike a lab with a white chest and the good one looks like a pure spaniel.
I went to pick up some white pheasants today and the game farm owner had two sprockers, he said they were fantastic and much easier than the working goldie he had as well. I was admiring his range of breeds, he keepers on a big shoot in the winter and has 5 adult dogs. He said the springers weren't as tightly trained as the lab but better hunters and worked 'like windscreen wipers'.
I know you don't specifically want a working dog but that is what I heard.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2016)

I am musing really, I hadn't ever considered a spaniel for myself, too many said they had too high a drive. Then a couple of people suggested it (all have springers and poultry) and a work colleague does have a lovely sprocker as a family dog and I met another one while buying puppy toys in PaH the other day who was lovely, 3 yo and very sane (and well trained). And I just wondered about springadors, having never met one. 

Once I pick up pup next week I will calm down a bit


----------



## druid (16 July 2016)

No reason and Springer x Cocker would be any calmer than either parent. If you met my working Springers in the pet store they'd seem sane and calm too  I'd rather buy a full bred spaniel with health tests


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 July 2016)

Springers and cockers are separated by size.  A friend has 2 of each,  one springer is DA,  rest are fine.  What type you getting? I find labs a lot more staid than springers.  It's a common cross.  I should think a springer X lab might be the perfect keen but sane dog.  

I know I keep saying this,  but my lot aren't mad,  just keen to go out. I was incredibly proud of them today,  water retrieves to hand while the old boy bimbled along the bank.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 July 2016)

At the risk of annoying everyone, I think the breeds should be kept pure and all the crossing to produce designer mongrels banned.


----------



## Starzaan (18 July 2016)

I had a Springador which my ex boyfriend and I took on from a woman who bought completely the wrong dog. 

Personally after my experience with him I would NEVER recommend one as a pet. He was out on the yard with me all day, riding out up to five times, then often going beating with my ex, and running along side the quad while I checked fields. He STILL had energy. He was a really lovely dog, but without at least four hours of hard work a day he was a complete loony.


----------



## spacefaer (18 July 2016)

Working springers and cockers are high energy dogs with a lot of drive. If you cross the two, there is no reason why they should be quieter, other than if you train them and work them.

The original differentiation between the two was size, but now the bloodlines have diverged to the point where they are separate breeds - they work differently and have different characteristics. If you ask a springer to go into cover, he'll go, with enthusiasm, regardless of whether there is anything in there. If you ask a cocker to go into cover and there is nothing there to hunt, he'll look at you as if you are insane. He'll go if you insist, but with a shake of the head about idiot owners.

Labs are obviously a more laid back, more trainable breed. Crossing them with a more hyper/energetic type will, as with all mongrels, produce a more random mix, both in terms of personality and physical appearance. They "should" be more trainable and quieter - but who knows!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 July 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			At the risk of annoying everyone, I think the breeds should be kept pure and all the crossing to produce designer mongrels banned.
		
Click to expand...

won't be annoying me, I actually agree-I was just musing. I don't want a lab or a springador. I wondered about the temp of the springador thats all. 
I will want a second dog at some point, it may well be the smooth collie I've wanted for ages, it might be a springer. Whatever it is will be smaller than a retriever as I don't want two largish dogs. I've applied to three good rescue/welfare societies but if the right dog doesn't show up by the end of the year I will have to start thinking about my other options.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 July 2016)

My neighbours have a springador.  They got her at 9 months old and were her 3rd home which said is all really.   She looks like a slightly smaller black labrador with longer ears,  and for the first 2 or 3 years they had her was constantly escaping and going off hunting.  She has settled into a lovely dog but it has taken a lot of time and patience,  and luck that she survived her hunting trips with many busy roads round here.   Other friends had a springador who looked just like a labrador size black spaniel,  but again he was very full on .


----------



## alfiesowner (18 July 2016)

At the training classes we go to, they have a Springador. All I can say is absolutely mad but adorable! The woman has had Springers all her life and she said she's quite taken aback by the energy the Springador has - the lab in her hasn't calmed her down at all (I would say this is a given, but). 

However it's a classic, right dog for right owner. They don't walk her enough and expect her to pay attention in class when she hasn't had enough energy expelled from her to concentrate. The woman also has her 12 year old training her, who at times simply isn't strong enough to hold her and lets her go to run riot around the training class. 

If you have the time to commit then a Springador could be for you - a little smaller than a Labrador, a gorgeous temperament but just a lot of energy. If not tired emotionally and physically each day, you will have a little terror on your hands. I would adore a Springer but just know I couldn't keep up - I'm used to high energy dogs but have always thought Springers, never mind Springadors, are a step up from that and are really the kind of dogs only happy outside all day, with things to do.

I've never had dealings with a Sprocker, apart from the fact of meeting a few and knowing they're simply gorgeous and loveable - I think they're meant to be a little calmer than Springadors, very intelligent and comfortable in the home - but also mischevious.  Sprockers aren't a designer breed though, they've been around for decades and were originally bred for working - same as other Spaniels.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 July 2016)

thanks alfiesowner.  Actually the chap who bred my retriever breeds and works ESS so I'll have a chat with him about them as well. It's really not ideal having two young dogs I know, much will depend on how the retriever puppy is and whether the right rescue comes along.


----------



## alfiesowner (18 July 2016)

Perhaps an adult but still young rescue to go along with your pup - still has the energy but some of the learning already. My in laws got two young rescues together, a one year old followed by the adoption of another one year old six months later - both of which had their own rescue type baggage.  A little different to a puppy but they're like two peas in a pod, inseparable and both very well behaved, so it can work.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 July 2016)

I think if you know the breeder and already have a dog from him, it's an easy thing to go back to him. I know working types often aren't health tested which makes me hesitate, but I'll be going back to the breeder we got a little worker from if she's still around when it's time.

With experience of 5 working bred springers and 2 pet bred, I do understand the reputation of high energy, but it's hard to take it seriously when none of my lot can face getting up just yet. Too early for dogs.


----------



## druid (19 July 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think if you know the breeder and already have a dog from him, it's an easy thing to go back to him. I know working types often aren't health tested which makes me hesitate, but I'll be going back to the breeder we got a little worker from if she's still around when it's time.

With experience of 5 working bred springers and 2 pet bred, I do understand the reputation of high energy, but it's hard to take it seriously when none of my lot can face getting up just yet. Too early for dogs.
		
Click to expand...

And by 6.15am my lot had been out for an hour already! Depends on the breeding definitely - I've got trial bred dogs, the thoroughbreds of the dog world. I've seen working dogs with far less go about them when bred from shooting/gamekeeper stock vs trial dogs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think if you know the breeder and already have a dog from him, it's an easy thing to go back to him. I know working types often aren't health tested which makes me hesitate, but I'll be going back to the breeder we got a little worker from if she's still around when it's time.

With experience of 5 working bred springers and 2 pet bred, I do understand the reputation of high energy, but it's hard to take it seriously when none of my lot can face getting up just yet. Too early for dogs.
		
Click to expand...

He works his, he does it full time -will ask about the health testing, he's heavily involved in the breed club and field trial side of it in Scotland.


My setter was a terrible morning dog, even from a pup he did not want to know about early mornings and would quite often wait to get up until I had been in to get coffee/fed the cat/dressed to go outside. Coming to that from a collie that slept with one eye open was odd lol.


----------

